# Help Plz!!! Ima newbie and dont know alot about this



## pinky_12_10 (Aug 11, 2005)

i purchased this piranha at petland in chillicothe ohio last tuesday. i got him for 55 dollars because he was like 10 dollars off becuz he had a small bite out of his belly. But plz can u tell me the species. thnx townzen
















View attachment 92739


View attachment 92738


View attachment 92740


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thats not a piranha, its a pacu.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

indeed


----------



## pinky_12_10 (Aug 11, 2005)

well i gotta question then will pacus eat goldfish bcuz he just ate two bout an hour ago
thnx


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

pacu's dont eat goldfish...not that Ive ever heard of anyway!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Red Pacu


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Go Buckeyes!

btw a pacu indeed.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

pacu


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i guess if he ate 2 then they do lol

he will be a nice pet for a couple of weeks anyways lol


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

pinky_12_10 said:


> i purchased this piranha at petland in chillicothe ohio last tuesday. i got him for 55 dollars because he was like 10 dollars off becuz he had a small bite out of his belly. But plz can u tell me the species. thnx townzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got ripped off. Pacus like that cost $6 at walmart.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

well you have a juvi pacu (really hungry from the sound of it), but he sounds about the right speed to mix into a shoal of similar size reds if he turns out to be a cool fish. that's always an option. or you could get another big p and let that fish eat him; depends on the sort of dude you are. or your could go to the store and say "ummm this is not a piranha and the better business bureau knows that too". if retards like us can spot this from a quick post, a fish retailer better have a pretty decent excuse. it's not like you bought him as a tiny baby or anything when they can be confused. i'd find a decent lfs or patronize the gentlemen to the right side of the screen.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Pacus eat goldfish... my roomate used to feed his like 30 a week... bad idea but... not my fish so i dont really care


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

for $55 you better go back and throw the biggest sh*t fit cause they seen you coming from a mile away and ripped you off HUGE

i seen a 12 inch pacu the other day for $9.99

OUCH


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Pacus eat goldfish... my roomate used to feed his like 30 a week... bad idea but... not my fish so i dont really care


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

by the way, could you post the name of the store and location who sold that to you so we all know their total douches? thanks.

whoops, never mind, petland is the culprit obviously, which is not surprising.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Its a Pacu


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> pacu's dont eat goldfish...not that Ive ever heard of anyway!


Pacu´s do eat goldfisf. They are omnivours and are opportunistic eaters. Everything that looks like food will be tried


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

jan said:


> pacu's dont eat goldfish...not that Ive ever heard of anyway!


Pacu´s do eat goldfisf. They are omnivours and are opportunistic eaters. Everything that looks like food will be tried :nod:
[/quote]

thats me told...always thought they were just seed n fruit eaters!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, a Redbellied Pacu indeed








If I were you, I'd return it to the LFS, unless you have a huge tank (at least a couple hundred gallons) at your disposal. These guys get big, very big, and they do that fast!

*_Moved to Tank Busters Forum_*


----------



## pinky_12_10 (Aug 11, 2005)

well thnx for the help every1. i just got bak from the store and i got a real piranha and an apologie. the ladie who sold me the fish didnt no much bout piranhaz and this pacu was in a black piranha tank. i think i will still trust them. they gave me a refund i will be gettin a new setup and a cupple of real blackz from em soon. but thanx again to every1 that helped me from getting ripped off. thanx,
i will post new picz of my new red belly soon. townzen


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Your "black piranhas" will not be able to be in the same tank together. "Blacks" are Serras and will not tolerate anything, even their own kind, in their tank. If you want to have more then one piranha in a tank get a pygo such as a red belly!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> Your "black piranhas" will not be able to be in the same tank together. "Blacks" are Serras and will not tolerate anything, even their own kind, in their tank. If you want to have more then one piranha in a tank get a pygo such as a red belly!


very true. you could also put a divider in the tank IF you wanted to keep 2 serra's in the same tank but dont let the rome free toegether because it just wont work out the way you plan it.

post pics in the picture section of your new "piranha" you got in exchange for the pacu.......... better let us all see it and make sure they didnt screw you over again and give you a red belly baby and tell you its a rhom "black piranha"

glad u got it all worked out without having to smash something

Dan


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

yea, its a pacu alright. i used have one, it ate gold fish and cichlid pellets. i got mine for $5 though at quarter size, it grew to a foot till it died.


----------



## pinky_12_10 (Aug 11, 2005)

no guyz i exchanged this fish for a red belly piranha but ima getta new black p here soon srry thnx townzen


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

post pics


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

yeh u did get ripped offf u should go back n slap them wid da pacu ..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

$55 for a pacu?

Did they wear a mask when they sold it to you?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> yeh u did get ripped offf u should go back n slap them wid da pacu ..


holy sh*t man


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> pacu's dont eat goldfish...not that Ive ever heard of anyway!


they sure will eat goldfish









and definately a pacu - most likely a red bellied pacu, definately an overpriced pacu too.


----------

